
500 Million Dogecoins Mined by Unknown Hacker in Malware Attack - bojanbabic
http://www.coindesk.com/500-million-dogecoin-mined-hacker-malware-attack/
======
lmm
Given that the doge community has tended to be relatively "nice" rather than
every-man-for-himself-libertarian, is there any chance of organizing a
blacklist for these coins or some such?

~~~
tinkerrr
The "community" cannot blacklist anything, it's the miners. And it is very
unlikely that miners with >50% of the network hashrate would agree to this,
since most heavy miners don't really belong to the "community" but are just in
it to mine enough to be able to sell to cover their hardware and electricity
costs.

~~~
VMG
If merchants and exchanges refused to accept block rewards from miners that
don't follow a certain rule set, the miners couldn't sell their block rewards.

It's a complicated game.

------
pistle
Any cryptocurrency of value seems to have to fall back to undesirable
bureaucratic policies or be devalued by having its own ideology turned back
upon itself.

The human cycles spent in monitoring and securing value will put a major drag
on the ability of the currency to stabilize its value. Stable value gives
currency utility. Utility gives a currency adoption. Adoption gives a currency
value.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
I don't recall where I got this from, just threw it in to my quotes.txt
without referencing it:

"If you collect a bunch of people and tell them to abandon all the social
norms like honesty, politeness, respect, charity, and reason in favor of a
cause – then the most likely result is that when your cause tries to develop
some internal structure, it will be overrun by a swarm of people who have
abandoned honesty, politeness, respect, charity, and reason."

~~~
burkaman
It is apparently from this article:
[http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/06/14/living-by-the-
sword/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/06/14/living-by-the-sword/) about the
feminism movement turning on itself.

------
moe
That's around 180k USD at the current exchange rate.

~~~
pestaa
Wouldn't discovering a huge dogecoin mine devalue it?

~~~
mcintyre1994
I'm guessing it'd devalue if they tried to sell at once, but isn't mining
public in that the public blockchain already reflects the 500m mined?

------
iancarroll
Meanwhile, everyone is checking their Synology box for mining software.

~~~
CamperBob2
What's a good way to do this? I have a Synology NAS at home but it's behind a
NAT except for specific ports for security cameras. I'll confess I have no
earthly idea how to tell if it's been hax0red.

~~~
moepstar
Here's a thread on the Synology forums on how to check if your NAS has been
infected and how to remove the malware:

[http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=80857&p=3...](http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=80857&p=303732#p303732)

------
logfromblammo
500 million dogecoins? That's worth almost 12 grams of lunar regolith, right?
That dude must be seriously Jonesin' for some titanium dioxide.

I honestly don't think that the dogecoin community could actually do anything
about this without breaking character, other than to suggest sending this guy
to the moon... and leaving him there.

~~~
yellowapple
Nah, I'd rather he not be hanging out on my eventual lunar real estate ;)

------
stevenspasbo
He could have gotten a Ferrari yesterday on reddit for less than half that.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemarket/comments/28c942/sg_2003_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemarket/comments/28c942/sg_2003_ferrari_360_modena_210_million_doge/)

------
yellowapple
And they say CPU mining isn't profitable. :)

~~~
w-ll
That's less true for scrypt based pow chains, although that is rapidly
changing with scrypt ASICs now hitting the market.

------
ianfhunter
wow.

~~~
CheckHook
such hack.

~~~
dammitcoetzee
much coin

~~~
bitJericho
so profit

------
notindexed
[https://github.com/foilo](https://github.com/foilo)

~~~
bojanbabic
Account deleted, but this says enough. "openshift-arachni 0 Deploy arachni on
openshift"

Apparently hacker used Arachni on openshift to scan for vulnerabilities

